# Fuel Tanks



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a garbage collector customer that I've been doing work on and off for the last 5 years and they have 2 above ground fuel tanks out in the middle of their yard, one gasoline and one diesel. They're wanting to move them to a location near the mechanic's shop. I've read article 514 and I'm still a little vague on what exactly is supposed to happen. I know it's all supposed to be in rigid with seal off's on both ends. Currently, they have sealtite flex feeding both tanks/pumps after the seal off. In the new location, the panel is just inside the building about 15-20' away from the new tank location. Is it acceptable to run the rigid conduit exposed on the side of the building over to the tanks? Is sealtite flex acceptable or does it have to be some special explosion proof flex? Keep in mind this flex will be outside above the tanks going to the pumps. 

I've just never done any fuel pump work and none of the other electrical contractors that I know have either. I just know that I want to make sure everything is done correctly so nothing goes wrong. I would have asked the city inspector, but we just got a new guy and he's a complete idiot. If anyone could point me in the right direction or if you know of a website or tutorial on tanks you could share I'd greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

The NEC handbook has a lot of pictures and pretty good explanations.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve done a lot of this work and it’s always hard to find out when and where exactly you need the seal-offs. Diesel has a different classification than your unleaded and both those classifications could change depending on the tank construction. Seal-tight under the dispenser is definitely a no-no. Unbroken stick of GRC to your seal-off then you can use GRC and explosion-proof fittings from there to get to your dispenser junction box. Any conduits running from under the dispenser to the dispenser head also need to be sealed. If I were doing the install it would all be GRC with explosion-proof fittings for above-ground tanks and I would put a seal-off just before hitting the STP/Fill-Rite/whatever you got. Maybe don’t need it but better safe than sorry. Bond the each tank w/#6 copper to a ground rod. Provide emergency stop function to kill power to it all and locate the button no less than 20’ and no more than 100’ away and hang a sign to indicate. Make sure that he has a good petroleum contractor to do the work. They would probably be a good resource for you as far as the terminations go. I’d be happy to answer questions if you have them just shoot me a message.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Read and understand 514 and 515 (as well as the early 500 sections  ).

Tip, don't install a union on the wrong side of the sealoff. If you do, you won't be able to disconnect the equipment.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bzzzzzt said:


> I know it's all supposed to be in rigid with seal off's on both ends.


 That's when you are in the classified areas. Put a seal at the boundary and the wiring method outside the boundary can be EMT.


> Currently, they have sealtite flex feeding both tanks/pumps after the seal off. In the new location, the panel is just inside the building about 15-20' away from the new tank location. Is it acceptable to run the rigid conduit exposed on the side of the building over to the tanks? Is sealtite flex acceptable or does it have to be some special explosion proof flex? Keep in mind this flex will be outside above the tanks going to the pumps.


Around diesel, flex would be allowed. Around gasoline, not so much. If the gas and diesel are in close proximity you might not be able to use the flex to the diesel either. Just because someone else did it, doesn't mean it's correct. 

This does not necessarily apply to intrinsically safe circuits (see 504).


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Man I definitely feel sorry for you guys not having Teck90 and STX connectors. So much easier than running rigid these days. 
Id do the diesel the same as the gasoline in case they ever change products, also had some inspectors treat them the same way

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

